# target photos



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

JS,
Not a bad thorasic cavity target, but your group is discernibly left by several inches.....correctible you know..???


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

for some reason I always shoot a little to the left... I've tried adjusting sights, but still the same result...

any recommendations??? I'm making a range trip tomorrow and would love some suggestions on what I can do to improve.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Am I missing something? What photos? I think new threads keep getting put up instead of responding to existing ones...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Am I missing something? What photos? I think new threads keep getting put up instead of responding to existing ones...


I know that I shoot to the left, so any range/target photo that I've posted is going to show it...  So I'm not sure which photo 1911driver is talking about or which thread, but they're all to the left... :-D


----------

